# touche clavier Ibook G4 12''



## Nikopol87 (1 Février 2004)

'soir a tous,
vendredi fin d'apres midi un avion a prendre pour repartir vers le continent pour le week end... rangement de l'iBook on eteint l'alim etc.. et puis pof je fais tomber mon isight sur  mon clavier et j'ai bousiller un touche qui a sauter un petit ergot qui a laché impossible a reenclenché, je me retrouve donc avec un clavier vide de la touche A et je peux vous dire que juste taper ce post ca me gonfle... je suis sur paris pour encore deux jours, Ibook acheté il y a un mois chez IC, pas de blem pour me changer cette chtite touche???


----------

